# High-end security



## AustinDC (Feb 1, 2006)

Looking over what the main stream companies have to offer, I am curious if there is a high -end monitoring service, that anyone can recommend. The normal ADT stuff seems standard radio shak with added police alert.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 2, 2006)

A BIG Freakin Dog!!Better yet get TWO!!

Welcome, 
Brian


----------



## CraigFL (Mar 13, 2006)

Suprisingly, the regular monitoring systems are pretty high tech, especially when you add the options like glass break sensors, motion sensors and infra-red heat detectors. The real problem is how to get the police there quickly when there is an intrusion. If you look up the figures, most alarm calls are false-- either people forgetting to turn it off whwn they enter or system errors. Because of that, police don't put as high a priority on the response as they should...


----------

